# Caad 8 vs. Caad 10



## jne3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Anybody ridden both? I'd like to know the difference between the two frames. I know the Caad 8 has a taller head tube and I know the technical specs of the two. Any feedback on the ride quality/feel of the 8 vs. 10?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I've never ridden a CAAD8 but own both a CAAD9 & CAAD10. The CAAD9 is a great bike in its own right, but there is a huge difference between it and the CAAD10. The CAAD10 significantly raises the bar! Although there have been some changes from the old CAAD8 to the new CAAD8, it's only logical that the gap is at least the same and more likely larger between it and the CAAD10.

In summation, if you want a very nice high quality frame as a modest recreational rider, the CAAD8 will not disappoint. If you truly want to run with the big dogs with performance that rivals top carbon frames then the CAAD10 is what you are looking for. It's the absolute bang for the buck IMHO.


----------

